# New Coralife Aqualight Adjustable Mounting Legs - What's your Opinion?



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Highly recommended!
Its a lot more secure then those other legs they have. Its more of a pain to install onto your tank, but once its done, its a lot more sturdy and wont break as easily as the other legs they sell. It also swivels up so you can work in your tank. 

Con: you can't use a glass cover because they need to clamp onto the side of the tank


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Agree with Ming. Still look better than other mounting legs except the one from Formosa. 

You still can use glass top but need to cut the glass around the area where the clamps go.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

hmmm... cutting glass doesn't sound appealing... It would have been easier and better if they could have made it so that you can mount it from the back glass instead of the sides. That way you can cut the plastic back strip without having to cut the glass... 

I guess this attachment won't work with my 72 gal AGA with the glass top >_<! Darn..


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Poohbee said:


> hmmm... cutting glass doesn't sound appealing... It would have been easier and better if they could have made it so that you can mount it from the back glass instead of the sides. That way you can cut the plastic back strip without having to cut the glass...


I would imagine that hanging that much weight off the back support would cause a ton of stress on the enclosure and decent amount of force on the glass back of your tank. 
They probably could hinge it on the back and put support legs on the front mounts...


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Has anybody purchased and installed or seen one of these? What do you do if you have a glass top? Take it out and put something else in its place? or just cut the glass as Ninoboy suggested?


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

I purchased them with my aqualight, and I don't have a top on it. Never really liked tops anyway. Fish and shrimp have not jump out yet. No way really to mount with the top on unless you cut it or maybe make a lexan top.

You can get large pieces of lexan or acrylic at home depot and lowe's. If you must have a top.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I have an open top
I like it open


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

My fish like to jump.. Lost about 5 SAE's and almost lost a couple Golden Killie fishes.. So yeah.. kinda need a top =I... Also the keeps me from having to refill the water constantly due to evaporation. Otherwise I would go without it since it looks so nice.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

My SAE's never jump...


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

No sae's but my flags and amano never jump either. Some of the amano's are pretty close to the surface too.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

You guys don't have very active fish... If I went without a top, I would come out the next morning and all of the fish would be on the floor. My fish jump like crazy at night.


----------

